# 31" Trout - Released



## Caney Creek Outfitters

Fishing has been great in Matagorda. Catching lots of fish drifting and wading both. We've been throwing both live bait and artificial. Trout up to 31" have been caught and released this week.

We have August and September Availability. Can accommodate multiple boat parties as well. Kids Welcome!!

Capt Trey Prye 
281702.0490

www.captaintreyprye.com


----------

